# Erfahrungen mit Simit



## Pikador (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

  hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Software Simit von Siemens. Würde mich interessieren ob die was taugt. Ist ja Stolzer Preis.

  Grüß
  Pikador​


----------

